# Kernel upgrade error

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

I just upgraded my kernel from 3.7 to 3.12.

Everything was built fine and it finished successfully, so I copied the resulting binary over to /boot partition and rebooted

Now what I see on the monitor is this:

```

* Restoring Mixer Levels                                             [ ok ]

alsactl: set_control:1325: failed to obtain info for control #6 (No such file or directory)

alsactl: set_control:1325: failed to obtain info for control #7 (No such file or directory)

alsactl: set_control:1325: failed to obtain info for control #8 (No such file or directory)

alsactl: set_control:1325: failed to obtain info for control #10 (No such file or directory)

alsactl: set_control:1325: failed to obtain info for control #1 (No such file or directory)

* Starting dcron                                                          [ ok ]

* Starting laptop_mode                                               [ ok ]

* Starting mysql                                                         [ ok ]

* Bringing up interfact eth0                                          [ ok ]

*   Starting ifplugd on eth0

*      Backgrounding

* WARNING: net.eth0 has started, but is inactive

* Bringing up interface wlan0

*     ERROR: interface wlan0 does not exist

*     Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

```

I don't know about the first 5 errors and I don't understand the error about wlan0.

I copied the old .config file over and reconfigured the kernel. So it should have everything.

What am I missing?

Thank you.

----------

## krinn

soundcard misconfiguration, that's why it complain on alsactl

could be you lack mixer or codec on your new kernel to handle the soundcard mixer.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, krinn,

So what do I do? How do I fix it? What do I check?

Thank you.

----------

## krinn

CONFIG_SND* parts on your kernel are the ones to check

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

krinn,

OK, what I did is following:

```

cd /usr/src/linux

cat .config | grep CONFIG_SND >> /home/igor/new_kernel_sound

cd ../linux-3.7*

cat .config | grep CONFIG_SND >> /home/igor/old_kernel_sound

cd /home/igor

diff -u old_kernel_sound new_kernel_sound

--- old_kernel_sound

+++ new_kernel_sound

     CONFIG_SND_HRTMER=m

     CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

     CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

+   CONFIG_SND_MAX_CARDS=32

     CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

     CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

+# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA1032_DSP is not set

      CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

      CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

+# CONFIG_SND_USB_HIFACE is not set

lspci -v

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)

Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

```

Do you see anything wrong? Should I select the codec that is not set and recompile? Or is it something else?

Thank you.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

krinn,

Yup setting that codec up and recompiling got rid of that message.

Now, whats left is - why it didn't pickup the wireless driver?

Thank you.

----------

